
A Centrist Blueprint for Immigration Reform - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2019/03/20/a-centrist-blueprint-for-immigration-reform/
======
masonic

      we should strive to emulate early 1900s immigration levels
    

That would mean a 65% _reduction_ from present levels.

